# Windows Server not seeing SCSI HDD



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am installing a fresh copy of Win 2000 Advanced Server for a customer into an IBM 225 xSeries server. For some reason Windows doesn't see the SCSI HDD's. I have downloaded the Ultra320 Drivers for the third party SCSI and Raid section of the install but Windows still can't see the HDD's. Any other suggestions? I have tried multiple drives but no luck. I love Windows but when I install Linux on these servers I have NO problems what so ever.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## steeb (May 1, 2008)

Did you try the IBM drivers or the drivers for the maker of the drives? Sometimes windows can be really stubborn.


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep tried that also. Still no luck. The funny thing is that the HDD's show in the BIOS and show fine in Linux (all flavors).


----------



## steeb (May 1, 2008)

Why server 2000? Your customer does realize it is no longer supported, and there are better solutions out there?

I would try either the controller card mfg site, the hdd site. Someone has got to have 2k drivers.


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

Customer is one of those who wants to penny pinch, so he doesn't want to spend the money on a 03 server license. He is small time so I suggested 2K to get him started anyway. I have never ran into this problem before. I have installed server 2K on many Compaq EVO's and Dell Precision servers and NEVER had this problem. Maybe it's just IBM being stubborn. IBM has a driver on there website for the 225 xSeries so I downloaded it but no luck. The SCSI drives are made by Hitachi so I may end up today, trying another brand of HDD. I think I have some Seagate's, so I'll try them today.


----------



## blingblingg (May 2, 2008)

It is not the hard drive its a problem only with the scsi driver.. As you can see the drives on post/scsi bios then they are ok...
If you know the chipset for the scsi card then try googling them 4 drivers... The 2003 driver MAY also work for 200 too.
Which exach IBM do you have.. Is the scsi onboard or a pci card ??


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

xSeries 225 is the model. Dual 3.06GHz Xeons, 4GB Ram. Has onboard SCSI from factory. As I stated above, I have tried the SCSI driver from IBM's web-site and it's not working. The driver was specific to Windows 2K server. There are two drivers and I have done both. Now I'm just stuck for the moment.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Bongo 

I looked internally here (at Big Blue) and we have a few 2000 drivers for various Raid/Scsi cards but they aren't supported any longer and we can't give 'em out either.

Did you try here thou:

https://www-304.ibm.com/systems/sup...ocdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-52790&brandind=5000008

it's the version 1 driver (the original 2K U-320 Scsi driver that was a derivative of the original Adaptec provided one.

Stupid question maybe but did you tappety tap "F6" to install additional drivers during install?

Additionally, some of these chassis/mobo's were supplied with onboard SCSI/raid controllers & others weren't - is this new hardware or second-hand? Do you have a part number for the mobo & also the card (if it's seperate)?

As most people here on the forum will tell you : Windows 2000 isn't supported by Microsoft and / or ANY OEM either. Here at IBM,we don't even carry out support or maintenance to customer systems any longer, and upgrades are no longer the "norm" they are the exception. If the your customer is "penny pinching" now, then (IMHO) you are only going to create more future problems for yourself.

The SBS licence is cheaper (by far) and if he's a start-up then selling him the "support package" for SBS2003 that you and other suppliers can / could provide should save him problems in future. What will he do when he wants to connect his new "iphone" to 2K for example. 

Been there tried that and gave up.................

If he's going to continue with 2K, then hope that link works for you & good luck.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

I should also have suggested flashing the Bios of the server AND the controller and making sure the firmware of all the disks is up-to-date AND the same version is on all of them. (Hitachi's are notorious under raid & windows for being "troublesome" if all is not equal).


----------

